# Is My MotherBoard Ready for a New GPU?



## XhovercatX

Hello. My MotherBoard is the Original From.
HP Pavilion p6320sc 
I don't realy know what to look for so i will post all info i can find about it ;D


IPMEL-AE (Evans)
Manufacturer: Pegatron
Form factor: microATX - 24.4 cm (9.6 inches) x 24.4 cm (9.6 inches)
Chipset: Intel G41 Express
Memory sockets: 2 x DDR3
Front side bus speeds: 1333/1066/800 MHz
Processor socket: 775
Expansion Slots:
1 PCI Express x16 slot for graphics card
2 PCI Express x1 slots
1 PCI slot
1 PCI Express x1 minicard slot

Processor:
Intel Core 2 Quad 2.5 GHz Q8300
Operating speed: Up to 2.5 GHz
Number of cores: 4
Socket: 775
Bus speed: 1333 MHz

GPU: Ati Radeon HD 4650 1gb

And my Big Maybe hard question is. Can i uppgrade to Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 
i don't realy know but something like this. http://www.gigabyte.se/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4070#sp
Or just something that can run bf3 the new Guild wars 2 LoL and all that good stuff. 

From: New Member that whants to learn about Computers


----------



## linkin

XhovercatX said:


> Hello. My MotherBoard is the Original From.
> HP Pavilion p6320sc
> I don't realy know what to look for so i will post all info i can find about it ;D
> 
> 
> IPMEL-AE (Evans)
> Manufacturer: Pegatron
> Form factor: microATX - 24.4 cm (9.6 inches) x 24.4 cm (9.6 inches)
> Chipset: Intel G41 Express
> Memory sockets: 2 x DDR3
> Front side bus speeds: 1333/1066/800 MHz
> Processor socket: 775
> Expansion Slots:
> *1 PCI Express x16 slot for graphics card*
> 2 PCI Express x1 slots
> 1 PCI slot
> 1 PCI Express x1 minicard slot
> 
> Processor:
> Intel Core 2 Quad 2.5 GHz Q8300
> Operating speed: Up to 2.5 GHz
> Number of cores: 4
> Socket: 775
> Bus speed: 1333 MHz
> 
> GPU: Ati Radeon HD 4650 1gb
> 
> And my Big Maybe hard question is. Can i uppgrade to Nvidia GeForce GTX 560
> i don't realy know but something like this. http://www.gigabyte.se/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4070#sp
> Or just something that can run bf3 the new Guild wars 2 LoL and all that good stuff.
> 
> From: New Member that whants to learn about Computers



You certainly can. However, you are going to need a more powerful PSU to power a new graphics card. If you could please find out if your computer takes a *Standard ATX PSU* that would be good.


----------



## XhovercatX

linkin said:


> You certainly can. However, you are going to need a more powerful PSU to power a new graphics card. If you could please find out if your computer takes a *Standard ATX PSU* that would be good.



http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...25513&lc=en&cc=se&dlc=en&product=4130910#N407


----------



## FuryRosewood

chassis looks like a standard ATX case to me...id say yes.


----------



## linkin

XhovercatX said:


> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...25513&lc=en&cc=se&dlc=en&product=4130910#N407





FuryRosewood said:


> chassis looks like a standard ATX case to me...id say yes.



I'd say so, too.

Do you have a budget for this upgrade or is money no object? In the meantime I'll suggest the following two:

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256061

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161384


----------

